# Hudson Valley RR Exposition Nov 8th NY



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

For you New Yorkers, Nov. 8th is the 38th annual Railroad Exposition at the Mid-Hudson Civic Center in Poughkeepsie. This is the second year the expo will feature a massive G scale layout. The Mid Husdson Valley G scalers and the Hudson Valley Large Scale Club has been given the very large stage to set up their layout on which they will be running very long trains of all eras. A great time was had by all last year so for those who didnt attend last year, make it a point to stop by and say hello this year. Any large scale hobbyists or those who are thinking about it are invited to stop by. If you have some equipment you haven't had the ability to run at home, you can try it out on their track. The Expo also features all scales from Z to 1 1/2 and also has many vendors selling everything, including G, for the hobbyist. Admission is only $5 for adults, $ student/senior and $2 under 12. The Civic Center has loads of parking and is walking distance from the Amtrak/Metro North station in Poughkeepsie. For more info, maps, etc, go to www.hvrrs.org

HERES A VIDEO FROM LAST YEARS SHOW


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick - do you happen to know how big the curves will be? I will be up in Westchester that weekend. 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

John,
We will be running 20ft dia curves so most stuff will work. let me know if your coming so i can plan on you being there







there will also be another smaller g scale layout there,people from the other club in the valley, they may let you have some run time as well. also dont forget that the weekend before we will be in middletown NY at the Orange county fairgrounds doing the greenbergs show, Oct 31st and Nov 1st........ and it will be the largest display weve done yet..







there will be a few other g scale layouts there as well...show season for us about to begin so we have many more shows this year i will post as i get the info on them..


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that will be big enough. If I can arrange it, I will bring a big engine or two. I will let you know once I get firm info on the trip. 
John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn! I'll be on that end of the state travelling BUT I'll be several hours north in Amsterdam. (sigh) 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I though the title of the thread was "Hudson Valley RR Explosion Nov 8th NY." 

What a relief.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 21 Aug 2009 06:56 AM 
Oh! I though the title of the thread was "Hudson Valley RR Explosion Nov 8th NY." 

What a relief. 


Tom, Tom, Tom,
You know, I know a doctor that can look at you for free ?







She might be able to help you out


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bump..........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick he needs more than a Doc to help him. He has been over the edge way to much. Maybe he has some wacky tabacy.







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Come on out fellas!!!!!!!!! We had a blast last weekend and this Sunday im Going to step it up a notch. Look forward to seeing some of you there......... met a lot of cool train DUDES at last weekends show.........


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, it would be nice on the video to have someone walk to the G scale booths and film some of what they have there on their tables. Films of trains are nice, but good to have that also.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry i will do this for you.... IM trying to exspand G sale in upstate NY AND WE ARE WORKING HARD TO GET VENDORS to bring G scale.... and it does seem to work after they see our display..........Also ive been working with a few local hobby shops to get signed up with ARISTO AND USA TO STOCK SOME TRAINS and it seems to be working. After the shows they are selling a lot more G scale than they ever thought.........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I am trying to do my part to promote Largescale trust me on this .. The more the Merryer.........







Why do you think i make all these posts. I do care about LARGESCALE and i try to do what i can to promote it ...........


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick, I am taking it up a notch.... 

 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 06 Nov 2009 08:52 PM 
Nick, I am taking it up a notch.... 

 

gg 



Hey Flee Flee is back? Were ya been sonny?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05 Nov 2009 06:56 PM 
I am trying to do my part to promote Largescale trust me on this .. The more the Merryer.........







Why do you think i make all these posts. I do care about LARGESCALE and i try to do what i can to promote it ...........










I tell ya, there's no question to me that you do. I know how much work it is to put on a sizeable display and mine haven't had any of the structures, etc that yours have! It's a lot of work and time dedicated to pulling a show off and folks are fortunate people like you are willing to do them.









I'm not sure about you but I usually stay so busy talking with people that I hardly have time to even take photos or video my own display...


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, A couple of months late with some pictures. Been busy around here.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish we had a large scale club like that in the Albany area. Of course, I belong to the Adirondack Live Steamers (1.5" scale), so technically we are a "large-scale" club too!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick,
Beter late than never! Thanks for posting the pics! I was wondering how it all turned out...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking setup Nick!

There's a lot of time involved in setting up a display like that. Even just setting up the track itself can be time consuming. 

Hats off to you my friend on what you're doing to promote the hobby  Great job!


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys, the club members work really hard to make these shows happen and im always throwing them a curve cause i what to try new things so wait and see the next show is going the coolest yet as far as what we have done. Lites,Action,Cameras.... we do have fun playing trains. Thanks all.








P.S. anyone who lives close by and wants to come help out by all means give me a call everyone is welcome.


----------

